

Google to pay largest fine in FTC history for bypassing Safari privacy settings  - andreyf
http://appleinsider.com/article/?id=20377CachedYou

======
DRAGONERO
It's like.. 5 minutes of revenue for Google. I guess that fine will let them
remember to respect the privacy of the users. Oh wait.

Irony aside, I thing this fine is too small for Google to learn something
useful.

------
Kylekramer
From August 9.

No clue why this one is making the rounds again, nothing has happened recently
to make it relevant and I've seen it in multiple places.

------
milesskorpen
The headline is a bit sensational — a $22.5M fine? A pin-prick to a Fortune
500 company.

~~~
Evbn
It is an accurate fact.

